# Dauer von Datenträgerüberprüfung Phase4?



## Karnstein (25. Februar 2009)

*Dauer von Datenträgerüberprüfung Phase4?*

So, kleine Noobfrage:

Meine externe Festplatte (250GB IDE, einzelne FAT32 Partition) hat letztens angefangen bisserl rumzuzicken. Gab 2x im Laufe von 2 Wochen beim kopieren (die Platte ist idR bis auf 20Gb voll) nen Schreibfehlermeldung.

Ich hab dann letztens mal normal checkdisk mit dem /f parameter beim hochfahren durchlaufen lassen, da hat er paar Einträge repariert. Defrag sagte mir, die Platte wäre nicht so sehr fragmentiert, daß man sie defragen müßte...hab ich dann also gelassen.

Seit gestern abend braucht sie ewig bis der Rechner sie findet...also unter "hardware sicher entfernen" taucht sie zwar auf, manchmal aber mit falsch geschriebenen Namen (nen [ zeichen im SAMSUNG  HA...wo es nicht hingehört), aber es dauert ne ganze Weile bis er dann auch endlich mal die Partition findet und der autostart dann anspringt. 

Ich hab also eben über "eigenschaften->extras" die fehlerprüfung mit beiden haken (dateifehler&sektorenfehler) drin angeworfen und nun rödelt er schon seit ~2 Stunden in Phase 4 rum und es gibt weder einen Fortschrittsbalken, noch bewegt dieser sich.

*Frage: 
*
Ist das normal bei einer USB2 Platte dieser Größe oder eher nicht...und wie kann ich im Taskmanager sehen, ob der Prozeß überhaupt noch ausgeführt wird (weil ne chkdsk.exe oder ähnliches läuft da nicht)?

EDIT: Die LED-leuchte vom ext. Gehäuse flackert noch, also scheint es wohl noch Lesezugriffe zu geben...


----------



## amdintel (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dauer von Datenträgerüberprüfung Phase4?*

das dauert in der Tat immer sehr lange , kommt dann noch darauf an , wie schnell die HDD ist und um so größer um so länger dauert es  
du kannst das abbrechen , oder wenn es allgemein zu lange dauert,  das einfach über nacht machen lassen, den PC aber die Energie Spar Funktionen  aktivieren ,damit der PC nicht die ganze Nacht an ist,  
nächsten morgen dann kucken was da los ist.
würde das lieber einzeln machen,nicht alle beiden häcken zusammen setzten.
wenn die HDD  jetzt schon rum zickt, sichere mal schnell die Daten auf dem PC erst mal,
das würde ich zu aller erst machen.


----------



## Karnstein (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dauer von Datenträgerüberprüfung Phase4?*

Stunden später und der Balken hat sich genau um eine Einheit bewegt. Wenn es in dem Tempo weitergeht, läuft das Programm am Sonntag immer noch.

Abbrechen klingt ja schön und gut, aber der "abbrechen"-Button ist deaktiviert, also müßte ich da mit der Brechstange ansetzen (Sprich Festplatte oder Lapi aus).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist jetzt nicht wirklich viel für ~12h, oder? ^^


----------



## amdintel (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dauer von Datenträgerüberprüfung Phase4?*

hat sich vielleicht was  aufgehängt ? vielleicht der Controller der HDD selber ?
du kannst doch oben rechts auf das (X) klicken um abzubrechen , 
mach das einfach mal , warte so lange bis die HDD LED aus geht, 
nicht den PC Neu booten , dann sicherere dir erst mal die die gesamten Daten von 
der HDD , so lange die sich noch ansprechen lässt auf dein PC erst mal  schnell.

würde mir mal Paragon Partition Manager ,
 irgendwie besorgen und mit diesem Tool bei gehen, 
-> damit kann man notdürftig einiges  reparieren ,
 platt machen ist danach besser  die HDD vorher  komplett vorher sichern auf dem PC,
wenn der PC aber nicht genügen Platz hat auf der HDD sieht es übel aus. 

die Ext. HDD komplett löschen, 
Neu einrichten FAT32 und formatieren und die Daten vom PC  zurück kopieren , 

ich hab da mittlerweile Übung drin, mir stützt 2  x jährlich die EXt HDD ab,
mir ist sogar ´schnon mal der USB HDD Controller kaputt gegangenem,
 die HDD war komplett  weg in Windows , hatte dann die HDD aus bauen müssen,
um überhaupt noch an die Daten zu kommen.
seit einer weile habe ich eine Komplett Neu gekauft eine 500 GB USB HDD v
on Trekstore , da passiert das nicht .


----------



## Karnstein (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dauer von Datenträgerüberprüfung Phase4?*

jojo, beim klick auf das X paßiert nix...

ich mach den Lapi jetzt einfach mal aus, fahre dann in meine WG und sammel dort meine SATA-Docking Station ein und dann hole ich mir auf dem Heimweg ne 500GB Platte.

Da kommt dann der Inhalt der externen drauf...falls er noch vorhanden ist nach dem Neustart. ^^

Irgendwie habe ich diese Woche was Hardware angeht nur Pech. Gestern hat meine Mutter ungewollt meine alte 120Gb Archivplatte von meinem Schreibtisch gefegt (die war zwar noch dick eingepackt, wird es aber wohl trotzdem nicht überlebt haben), als sie was auf dem Tisch gesucht hat. Da wickelt man das Teil doppelt und dreifach ein, damit es den Transport von A nach B übersteht und wenn man dann daheim ist, verunglückt es bevor man es in den untersten Teil des Regals verräumen kann (Ich hätte zuerst die Platten ins Regal und dann den Rest des tascheninhalts in die Küche räumen sollen...).  

Shit happens...

EDIT: lapi aus, restart... danach chkdsk /f ausgeführt und keine Fehler gefunden in Phase 1-3. Werfe nun defrag an und ziehe dann die Daten heute abend auf die neue Platte. Danach jage ich über die leere Platte noch mal nen Fehlersuche drüber und schaue dann einfach mal, wie es sich weiter entwickelt.

Thx...


----------



## amdintel (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dauer von Datenträgerüberprüfung Phase4?*

würde versuchen trotzdem die Daten zu sichern wie auch immer, bevor du da weiter testest ,
irgendwann wird dann wahrscheinlich die Ext. HDD komplett den Geist aufgeben ?
so was  hatte ich schon mal. 

ich würde nicht versuchen, irgendwie die HDD zu reparieren, 
da machste mit unter erst richtig die Daten kaputt , 
das aber nur wenn der HDD Controller einen weg hat,
was ich bald so vermute ? 

Nix machen und die HDD  zur Not ausbauen und wenn es geht,  am PC anschließen,
oder  in ein ´anderes Leeres Ext. USB Leeres  Gehäuse mit USB-Controller, 
erst mal umbauen ...  falls  die Windows überhaupt nicht mehr findet  und alles sichern,
Es kann durch aus sein, das dann die HDD wieder ganz normal funktioniert ,
also ich hatte so was schon mal, ähnlich wie bei dir, 
die Ext  HDD war aber absolut in Ordnung und die Daten auch,  
nur der  HDD Controller scheinbar nicht mehr ? 
mal wurde die Ext  HDD angezeigt,  mal nicht usw.. in Windows, 
und mal konnte ich diese auch nicht mehr beschreiben .


----------



## Karnstein (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dauer von Datenträgerüberprüfung Phase4?*

Puh, ausbauen geht nur über nen fremden PC. Im Moment krebse ich seit über einem Jahr mit nem Lapi rum, was einen dann doch einschränkt und sich wohl bis zum Sommer auch nicht ändern wird. Solange es nur der Controller und nicht die Platte an sich ist, kann es mir langfristig egal sein. Ist keine externe Platte, sondern ne alte Samsung IDE Platte in nem Revoltec alu book. Sprich ich kann die einfach ausbauen und im neuen PC verbraten. 

Naja, defrag ist nun durch und ich zieh mir gleich die Daten, die ich übers WE brauche auf den Lapi runter. Danach bleibt die Platte aus... Heute oder morgen wird dann ne neue SATA Platte mit 500Gb geholt (ist schon eingeplant), dann versuche ich übers WE beide Platten zu nem Bekannten zu schleppen und bei ihm in den Rechner einzubauen. Weil 200GB Daten über USB2 zu verschieben ist ne Qual. ^^

Im gleichen Aufwasch wird dann direkt die 120GB Platte mit angeschlossen, mit der meine Mutter Kegeln gespielt hat. Ich glaube zwar nicht, daß die noch überhaupt einen Laut von sich gibt, aber im besten Fall kann ich wenigstens noch schnell einsehen, welche Daten mal drauf waren. Schauen wir mal...^^ 

Wenn die Platte dann leer ist, lasse ich bei ihm direkt das Testprog von Samsung drüberlaufen und wenn die Platte als fehlerfrei erkannt wird, kann es nur das das Alubook sein.


----------



## amdintel (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dauer von Datenträgerüberprüfung Phase4?*

man kann ja noch mal kucken ob das Kabel zur HDD in Ordnung ist, 
aber normalerweise geht so was nicht so schnell kaputt .
ich weis das macht keinen Spaß und dauert und dauert , eins mache ich
nie mehr, Defraq der Ext. HDD , das ist auch Unsinn wenn man diese nur als Datenspeicher nimmt .ich hatte damals die HDD in ein andres 
HDD Gehäuse umgebaut danch war wieder alles ok , 
ich konnte die normal weiter benutzten , es war in der Tat der USB HDD Controller der alten Ext. HDD nur kaputt, 
wenn  über  so einem evtl. kaputten  USB HDD Controller , Schreibzugriffe auf die HDD gemacht werden, kann man sich das ein oder andere auch  an Daten dadurch auch  kaputt machen ?

Wenn sonst   am PC  also das Book USB tadellos funktioniert und hin und wieder die Ext. USB HDD nicht   gefunden wird, denke ich schon, 
dass das Anzeichen dafür sind,
 das der Ext. USB HDD Controller einen defekt hat ?


----------

